# IT WORKS!!!



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Guys :lol: it works at last, new member just got the system working. hello to all.
Great show TT09, was great to see so many TTs all lined up. cool.Great to be part of the forum and the TTOC :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the club. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

countypower said:


> Hey Guys :lol: it works at last, new member just got the system working. hello to all.
> Great show TT09, was great to see so many TTs all lined up. cool.Great to be part of the forum and the TTOC :roll:


Try adding [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/gallery/01686/01686.jpg[/img] without the star to your signature


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> countypower said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys :lol: it works at last, new member just got the system working. hello to all.
> ...


Thanks, How do i loose the line thats now under the 225 TT quottro?
and to be able to put the club logo box in the same place as that line?
Thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

countypower said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > countypower said:
> ...


Well it just shows that i need to read the instructions. thanks anyway. Great to be on here and have the logos working


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome mate nice to have another local TT on the forum.


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

barton TT said:


> Welcome mate nice to have another local TT on the forum.


Thanks mate be good to meet you face to face sometime.
Bob


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

might see you at stickweeds.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse!


----------

